# Tuite in kata



## chinto01 (Oct 18, 2004)

I was wondering if people practiced tuite in the bunkai to their katas?


----------



## Ippon Ken (Oct 19, 2004)

chinto01 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if people practiced tuite in the bunkai to their katas?


Yes, but remember tuite is secondary in Shorin. Atemi comes first, and almost always precedes even a tuite move. What Shorin Ryuha do you do? I'm a nidan in Matsumura Seito, with a strong foundation in Shorinkan. Have a great week!


----------



## chinto01 (Oct 20, 2004)

I study shobayashi ryu. Thanks for your reply. Do you practice tuite?


----------



## RRouuselot (Nov 3, 2004)

Ippon Ken said:
			
		

> Yes, but remember tuite is secondary in Shorin. Atemi comes first,* and almost always precedes even a tuite move*. What Shorin Ryuha do you do? I'm a nidan in Matsumura Seito, with a strong foundation in Shorinkan. Have a great week!




True, but you will see many folks that dont know that or think it can be done in reverse.
If you think about it logically it makes sense to strike before you grab since your hands are free before you grab..otherwise you have to let go and strike, thereby losing your hold.


----------



## ppko (Nov 3, 2004)

"Strike to grab and grab to strike"

just thought I would add that philosophy


----------



## Chizikunbo (Nov 6, 2004)

chinto01 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if people practiced tuite in the bunkai to their katas?


In ryukyu kempo we do, thogh the frst twelve empty hand kata's are essentially chinese based, from the Nakumura line.


----------



## RRouuselot (Nov 7, 2004)

Chizikunbo said:
			
		

> In ryukyu kempo we do, thogh the frst twelve empty hand kata's are essentially chinese based, from the Nakumura line.




Who do you study from?


----------



## chinto (Jun 14, 2007)

chinto01 said:


> I study shobayashi ryu. Thanks for your reply. Do you practice tuite?


 

yes we do, and i would be willing to bet you do to in your dojo. there are a lot of locks and graples hiden in the katas as im sure you well know.


----------



## chinto (Jun 14, 2007)

RRouuselot said:


> True, but you will see many folks that dont know that or think it can be done in reverse.
> If you think about it logically it makes sense to strike before you grab since your hands are free before you grab..otherwise you have to let go and strike, thereby losing your hold.


 

yep, and often that is the way it works..


----------



## seasoned (Jun 14, 2007)

I picked up a good book on Okinawan Karate the secret art of tuite by Javier Martinez


----------



## chinto01 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have that book also. What a great reference.

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## seasoned (Jun 16, 2007)

chinto01 said:


> I have that book also. What a great reference.
> 
> In the spirit of bushido!
> 
> Rob


Definitely, it gives a whole new perspective on bunkai and kata moves.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 16, 2007)

ppko said:


> "Strike to grab and grab to strike"
> 
> just thought I would add that philosophy


This I like very much, it is overlooked in a lot of cases while doing kata.


----------



## chinto (Jun 18, 2007)

seasoned said:


> I picked up a good book on Okinawan Karate the secret art of tuite by Javier Martinez


 

well I do not have that book, but my sensei has a very vary good grasp of bunkai and all the aspects that are involved in bunkai.  so I have had the Privelidge of learning from some one who allready has the knowledge and perspective that comes from a bunkai trained background.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 18, 2007)

chinto said:


> well I do not have that book, but my sensei has a very vary good grasp of bunkai and all the aspects that are involved in bunkai. so I have had the Privelidge of learning from some one who allready has the knowledge and perspective that comes from a bunkai trained background.


A Sensei gives knowledge and depth but a good book will give you different perspectives. I advocate to my students to read many different books.


----------



## chinto (Jun 20, 2007)

seasoned said:


> A Sensei gives knowledge and depth but a good book will give you different perspectives. I advocate to my students to read many different books.


 

true, and I have orderd the book actualy.


----------



## chinto (Jun 20, 2007)

seasoned said:


> A Sensei gives knowledge and depth but a good book will give you different perspectives. I advocate to my students to read many different books.


 

yes true, and I have several books that are about history and other aspects of karate, including "the Bible of Karate the Bubushi "  translated by patrick McCarthy.  I have also orderd the book in question to see what is in it exactly, and I think it will have some interesting stuff in it.


----------



## truth_seeker87 (Jul 10, 2007)

Don't learn about kata from books, rather learn from teachers on how to look for tuite in your Kata. Books can't help you THAT much in terms of real training or learning.


----------



## chinto (Jul 11, 2007)

truth_seeker87 said:


> Don't learn about kata from books, rather learn from teachers on how to look for tuite in your Kata. Books can't help you THAT much in terms of real training or learning.


 

yes, and I stated earler that my sensei is very knowledgeble about bunkai and the diferent aspects of it.


----------



## Boomer (Jul 11, 2007)

> Don't learn about kata from books, rather learn from teachers on how to look for tuite in your Kata. Books can't help you THAT much in terms of real training or learning.


 
I must disagree.  Learning about kata from books may add several aspects of the form that you have not pondered, or your teacher has not emphasized.  Not that your teacher is inadequate...but as a teacher myself, we sometimes only touch lightly on the things that we think of as "common sense" type of things, having done them for so long, and we forget to teach them.  Books can help fill in gaps, and provide interesting banter with your instructor which WILL yield awesome gains in learning, and from there, what you call "real training".


----------



## truth_seeker87 (Jul 11, 2007)

Boomer said:


> I must disagree. Learning about kata from books may add several aspects of the form that you have not pondered, or your teacher has not emphasized. Not that your teacher is inadequate...but as a teacher myself, we sometimes only touch lightly on the things that we think of as "common sense" type of things, having done them for so long, and we forget to teach them. Books can help fill in gaps, and provide interesting banter with your instructor which WILL yield awesome gains in learning, and from there, what you call "real training".


 
Perhaps I should rephrase by saying 'Don't learn Kata and Bunkia specifically from books'

I think that looking at Kata in books is a good thing, in fact I loved Shoshin Nagamine's 'The Essense of Okinawan Karate-do" and seeing the differences between kata and such. I think even getting ideas from reading such works is a good thing.

I would agree that it does help a studnet talk to ones teachers and give them a more educated approach at discussion, rather then 'that thing you were talking about that time'  Even getting ideas of how to approach ones Katas is good, because you might get a feeling for what works and what doesn't. There I would agree with you.

Where I draw the line however is when people specifically look for books to learn Katan ad Bunkai (not saying your implying this) You might be able to pick the idea of how a kata works or what the movements are, but to learn Kata or even how a simple technique works you need real live instruction.  That is purely my opinion.


----------



## chinto (Jul 23, 2007)

chinto01 said:


> I was wondering if people practiced tuite in the bunkai to their katas?


 

hay just heard that one of the local Aikido sensei's said " a karate trained man will strike with you and be very liner in his attackes and defence"  

I think at least from what my system teaches that i will be circuler and liner in techniques and movement, and I will strike, graple, lock and throw to get the job done.  but I do wonder how meany sensei's in karate teach the grapleing and circuler movement and techniques and locks and throws as well as strikes?  perhaps my dojo is not as comon as I would hope in its training.


----------



## Ray B (Jul 24, 2007)

This guy probably still thinks that Shorin-ryu is a "hard" style.  :barf:


----------



## chinto (Jul 25, 2007)

Ray B said:


> This guy probably still thinks that Shorin-ryu is a "hard" style. :barf:


could be.. I know he has a brown belt in a style of karate.. my suspician is that it is in one of the harder japanese styles.. perhaps shotokan or similer...


----------

